# Please give me words of encouragement



## Johnny blue eyes (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello TAM'ers. I've been reading these forums for a while now for direction on how to handle my situation with my WW. Well, tonight she made a choice that she knew would end our marriage and I'm sitting here in my bed alone trying to make sense of everything.

I don't have anyone to talk to about this so I was hoping I could lean on you guys for some encouragement and support. I just need to hear that it gets better with time and that I can be happy again.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It does get better with time. There's no reason why you cannot be happy again.

Right now you just need to go through it one day at a time.

Is your wife moving out? What's this decision she made?


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

You will end up ok. It is a man's world. Fix yourself and move forward. I know so many of cases like yours. Almost all traded up and are so much more happy. 

Do not let this destroy you. It is a new beginning and make the most of it.


----------



## Grey Goose (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Johny

Like everything in life, it does get better and you will get pass this. Take it one day at a time and focus on you and NOT her. Take care of you, do things for you, read, go out, get a hobby, excercise, eat and remember this is not your fault. She made her choice to betray you, she could have ended it before cheating on you.


----------



## Johnny blue eyes (Nov 26, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> It does get better with time. There's no reason why you cannot be happy again.
> 
> Right now you just need to go through it one day at a time.
> 
> Is your wife moving out? What's this decision she made?


Long story short, she's going to see her "friend" tonight. I caught her sexting with this guy a while back and ended up having her take a polygraph. She said nothing physical ever happened and that she only sexted with him once. She passed the poly, but I told her that what she did was still cheating and if she wanted to be with me, she would have to go no contact with him forever. Well, tonight she decides she's going to go see him. I asked her if she was really choosing seeing him "as a friend" over her husband and our daughter and she said she was, so that's that.


----------



## Johnny blue eyes (Nov 26, 2012)

It's just hard to imagine that I mean that little to her.


----------



## Johnny blue eyes (Nov 26, 2012)

We are puting our house up for sale in a few weeks. How am I supposed to function while we are still living together. I can't afford to get an apartment while we still are paying the home mortgage. Should I just not speak to her as much as possible until we get the house sold. It's going to be a nightmare seeing her everyday now.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

You could pack her bags and invite her to leave.


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mn up buddy. Many of us have been there. Cheaters don't deserve us. In this world, there are plenty of people who know the meanings of marraige and commitment.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Just read up on the 180.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

morituri's thread

Just Let Them Go 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I wish I could claim credit for this masterpiece but I can't. It belongs to very wise member from another website. It should be etched in the minds of every man and woman who has been the victim on infidelity.

Just Let Them Go

The end result?

The end result is to respect yourself in the end,
let go of the people that don't value you or respect you.

That is the end result.

The quickest way to get a cheating spouse back is to let them go with a smile on your face wishing them the best in life and hoping that everything works out in their relationship with their affair partner.

Seriously, the quickest way to get them back.

Nothing else works better or quicker.

Let them go.

Agree with them and their feelings,
"you should be with the OM, I hope he makes you happy, good bye"

Wouldn't that be true love?

If you really loved your spouse,
and wanted them to have what they really want in life which is the other person they're in love with,
wouldn't letting them go be the approach if you really love them?

Why focus on the affair or the drama associated with it?
Just let them go. Give them their freedom.

You can take a good hard look at yourself in the mirror everyday and improve yourself but do it for you, not for someone else, the changes will never stick when it's done for someone else, do it for your benefit and you will probably make those changes last much longer if not indefinitely - because it's for your benefit and you realize the importance and value in that benefit because YOU are involved.

I will never tell someone to change to entice a WAW back when she's been cheating on him. I don't care how bad a marriage, there is never an excuse for cheating. That is a personal decision that someone makes to cheat on their spouse. If a marriage is really bad, leave, get a divorce, speak up to your spouse and tell them flat out "this marriage sucks and if things don't change I'm going to leave you and find someone better" and if things don't improve, leave that person.

But cheating, no excuses.

Think about cheating.
A wayward spouse who cheats on their spouse goes behind their back, secretly, telling lies, feeling guilty, getting angry at their spouse for getting in the way of their fantasies but never owning up to their actions, never admitting what they're doing. If a person who cheats on their spouse felt justified in their actions, why hide and go behind their spouses backs when they start cheating, why lie, why make up excuses about late nights at work and going to a friends place and sleeping over because they drank too much and any other such nonsense?

Deep down, the cheating spouse knows there is something inherently wrong with their actions otherwise they wouldn't lie about their actions and hide what they're doing.

Fighting the affair? For what reason?
To compete with the OM or OW for your spouse?
What message does that communicate to your wayward spouse?
They have lots of value and you have none because now you have to compete with another person for their love? Competing with your wayward spouse's affair partner never works, it just prolongs an ugly drama filled process.

And for your last point,
The easiest way to show you will not tolerate cheating in your relationship is to let that person go. That is the easiest and most effective way to show this.

"Look wife/husband, I won't be in an open relationship with you, I won't give you X number of days, weeks, months to make your mind, if you really feel like you need to sit on the fence on this decision and can't decide between your affair partner and me well I will make the decision for you, you can be with them because I'm no longer an option. I love you and wish you a good life with them and hope it works out for you because it didn't work out for us. Now the best thing we can do for each other is to make this process as graceful and peaceful as possible for us and our children, I'll contact a lawyer/mediator and get started on the process of our legal separation/divorce."

You give them what they want.
You don't fight them on this issue.
You agree with their feelings,
they want to be with the other person, fine they should be with the other person, let them be with the other person.

You will never convince a person to change their feelings with your arguments and logic. You can not find one member on this website in a situation where they are dealing with infidelity where they got their spouse to change their mind about how they feel about their affair partner.

You can't say "don't love them, love me instead",
you can't say "look at me, I'm better in every way compared to your affair partner, pick me instead of them",
you can't say "you took marriage vows, you promised to love me"

I agree, you don't have to make it easy for your wayward spouse to have an affair, but when you let them go, "lovingly detach", you don't have to worry about making it easy for them. It's no longer your concern, they can have you or them but not both and not at the same time and since they've chosen to have an affair, they've made their choice, there is no profit in fighting that decision. Let them go and move on with your life, that is the quickest, easiest way to get them back.

You definitely don't support them financially and enable them, that would be weak, wussy, clingy, insecure behavior - something in you telling you that you need to support them financially while they're having an affair, hoping they'll realize how nice you are and come back to you.

Just let them go, have them move out or you move out and live a good life without them.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

JBE, Time my friend, time..you can get thru it, really you can...
It might seem like the end of the world and you feel like you may die, but it's not and you wont....take care of you, eat right, excercise, take care of your daughter, lean on some friends, find a support group, cry when you need to...
Find some laughter and happiness with your daughter, she will see a man that has risen above hardship, stood tall and did the right things in life, you will help guide her into becoming a strong and good person...just like her dad.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Have you exposed her to the family and friends ? Who is the OM ?


----------



## Johnny blue eyes (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the all the advice. I know I'll come out the other side better, it just sucks having to go through this.

I did expose her to our families and they are all on my side so that helps.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry you're here. It will get better over time.


----------

